# Fishing reports for Myrtle Beach State Park Fishing Pier



## buckcounter (Oct 25, 2008)

Anybody been catching any fish on Myrtle Beack State Park fishing pier? Coming down from August 8th - August 16. What's biting?:fishing:

Thanks!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I should be going down there in the next day or two...will let you know....You can always call the pier and they will tell you....I'm curious myself..will get back to you:fishing:


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Danman said:


> ....You can always call the pier and they will tell you....


i would think the answer you got by calling the pier would be a little biased.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

c0ch3s3 said:


> i would think the answer you got by calling the pier would be a little biased.


from the past i dont have problems with this pier being biased. afterall they are not exactly after high profits since it belongs to a state park. i called several times years ago to know whether the spots were running. all 3 times they told me they were not running(called other piers, they gave u u should have been here yesturday stories)


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes...the state park pier doesn't need pier revenue to keep going..(IMO)..I do believe though after having a pier pass there for the last three years it is one of the slowest piers (fishing) in the area and wouldn't recommend a special trip there to fish...but that is just my two cents.:fishing:


----------



## PawleysDude (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey BuckCounter - How about bringin' me a couple #'s of bbq from the Barbecue Center??  I love that place!!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the State Park doesn't own that pier. I've been wrong before though.

Damn, I just saw you're from lexington. I'll send you the $ to bring some of that Q down here. Being serious here...


----------



## buckcounter (Oct 25, 2008)

*Bbq*

It seems like everywhere I go people want me to bring them some Lexington BBQ. I even took some to Georgia once on a trip for work training. That stuff is really good.

Thanks for the replies this is mainly going to be a family vacation. I usually only get out to fish at night after the kids and wife hit the sack. I am planning on going out to the Gulf Stream on wednesday on a charter. I'm really looking forward to this as I have never done it before. Does anyone have any experience going out of Calabash on the Super Voyager II or any other Gulf Stream fishing trips. If so any helpful pointers. I will be bottom fishing.

Thanks again,


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

buckcounter said:


> . . . . Does anyone have any experience going out of Calabash on the Super Voyager II or any other Gulf Stream fishing trips. . . .


My wife and I went out on the SVII back in June. The Captain will try to put you on fish, and the crew did a good job. The boat was very crowded - get there early. Also, you can bring backpacks/small coolers on board with snacks/drinks. That's the only time I've ever done a Gulf Stream trip.


----------



## buckcounter (Oct 25, 2008)

*Super Voyager II*

bubbahotep

Did you and your wife go during the week or on the weekend?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

During the week. On three or four days, they were running a $75 special. It was one of those days.


----------

